# basic bass kit?



## Plinker

Okay, I remember reading in a magazine a few years ago about a guy that put together a minimum kit for bass fishing for under $50.
I don't remember what magazine or author, but the basic premise is that he was out of town and didn't know there was some good fishing in the area. He spent just a hair under $50 at Walmart and walked out with rod, reel, and a handful of lures.

My question is, if YOU were to put together a basic bass kit on a budget like this, what would it include?
(oh, and I fish in northwest Michigan, but will possibly be bringing my stuff down to Georgia next winter for a week or so)


----------



## njsimonson

Your example was in Field & Stream about two years ago, and it was a very good article. If I were to go bare-bones (already possessing rods, reels and line) I would buy with my $50.00 :

Two packages of Mustad 3/0 Wide-Gap Worm Hooks ~$6
One package of Yum Dingers in Watermelon-Chart tip ~$4
One packages of Chompers 4" tubes in natural colors ~$4
One package of 20 Zoom 7" bubblegum pink trick worms ~$4
Two packages each of 1/16 and 1/8 oz Bullshot Pinch-on Bullet Sinkers ~$4
Four Northland Reed-Runner ("From the Rack") Spinner baits in white, chartreuse, black and silver ~$9
20 - 1/8 oz Ball Jigheads in pink and orange ~$6
30 - 3" Mr. Twister Curly-tail grubs in white and yellow with black dots ~$5
One Large-size Rapala X-Rap in Black/silver ~$7

All those lures I can use to HAMMER greenies and smallies. Now, you provide me an early June day and 8 hours in the sun. BAM! 

FUN THREAD! THANKS!


----------



## Plinker

What if you had to include the rod and reel with that kit, as well? Choices?

Personally, I've always been a fan of spinning tackle rather than baitcasting, because I fish for panfish and smallmouth with the same setup. But, I don't have my rod and reel anymore. (Gee, wonder how it all made its way out of my locked storage shed, during a divorce?)

Also, for what it's worth, I intend to head over to Gander Mountain this weekend to buy the Rapala PC game, because it comes with a lure for $5, reg price $16.99.
So, I see it as buying a $4 lure, and the game is $1.


----------



## Plinker

Nobody else has any input? I'm going to be going through my old tackle box this weekend to see what I do and don't have to work with, and then building from there.

For rod and reel, I'm thinking a 6' medium-light or light action, with a spinning reel.

I would rather have a small setup for big fish than a big setup for small fish.

Edit: Wow, what a mess... I'd take a picture of it, but I'm too embarrassed. Picture, if you will, a tackle box that was put away after a day of fishing in the rain, and then never completely dried out before being stored for roughly 8 years.
Yeah.... It's like that... I'll need all new hooks at a minimum, and probably all new soft baits. My hard bait selection could use some updating, as well.

Anyone got a good way to clean lead sinkers? I've got a whole mess of them, but they're filthy and corroded.
I also want to get a newer tackle box, since this one's about 15 years old and pretty brittle.


----------



## jamesavp

For a basic kit, this is what you need

hooks size 3,4 bent shank hooks
sinkers ( bullets) sizes 1/4,1/2,1/8 oz
jig head weights 1/4 and 1/8 oz
cranks one of each depth SR, MR, DR Rapala DT series will cover this
DT 4, DT 6, and DT 10 should cover most water

few spinner baits white with silver willow blades, and Chartuse w/ Chartuse willows Strike King all the way

4 inch grub 2 colors White and Chartuse will cover although a Watermelon would be nice for clear water

Top water ----- Chug bug, zara Spook color Black or White

Jerk bait ------ Rapala X-Rap 4inch shad color

couple of tube baits ------- chompers 4in watermelon and Black&Blue

Senkos ------ 5inch watermelon with Black flake

I hope this is 50$ but it should be pretty close

As for the weights you should salvage what you can and melt the rest to make new jig heads. With the jig mold you can make tons of jigs. 

Walmart has great tackle bags for under $20, get the material kind with the plastic trays. They hold alot more than the hard plastic types.


----------



## njsimonson

> For rod and reel, I'm thinking a 6' medium-light or light action, with a spinning reel. I would rather have a small setup for big fish than a big setup for small fish.


I disagree completely. Match your tackle to your quarry. You're going to want a 7' rod, 6'6" at the minimum. If you're going with one rod (which it sounds like you are) for both species of bass its best to go with at least a medium.

If you don't have that extra length for leverage, it can make horsing fish out of cover impossible. You'd be kicking yourself if you lost that 20-incher in the weeds because you couldn't turn her.

For both species of bass...light tackle is almost out of the question, unless you plan on finessing tiny baits. But I haven't found a water that pressured in the upper midwest yet.

Consider this input before you buy too light of a rig for bassin' and save the light rods for crappies, bluegills and smaller trout. Light tackle also tends to stress bass more as battles take longer, the fish build lactic acid in their muscles which can kill them even after a "successful" release.


----------



## dfisher

Hi Plink,
Plink, when I first started bass fishing I had an old Zebco casting rod and a Shakespeare spin cast reel. The reel came with line and I think it was 12 pound test.

I had mom take me up to K-mart and I got a few packs of Mister Twister curly tailed grubs in the 3 - 4 inch range. These came with lead heads of about a quarter ounce and a little, safety pin type spinner. I may have bought a couple other things too, but that was a long time ago and I can't remember now.

Anyway, when I rigged up and put an Uncle Josh V type trailer on these twister tailed spinners, they made pretty fair bass catching baits and I caught a lot of two to four pound fish on them.

Later I got into lipless crankbaits when I found a couple of old Heddon Sonics - a black and a yellow - in my dad's tackle box. He also let me use a Heddon Super Sonic he had. It was a half-ounce bait, and I caught some nice fish on it too, but to this day, I still think the 3/8 ounce model is one of the best lipless cranks ever made.

Never overlook a Bagley Killer B 1 or Honey Bee if you run across them. These Balsa baits have a tight wiggle and a moderate running depth that, like the name implies, are killers.

Of course, nowadays, with the selections that are offered online and in stores, a guy can pick and choose every detail of their presentation, no matter if you're considering a vertical or horizontal offering. So, keep an open mind and don't overlook such things as the venerable jig and pig or the trusty spinner bait. They are really two good baits in one and can be fished in a multitude of ways to entice the strike.

Hope this might help some,
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Bagman

A six foot spinning rod is fine for bassin. I have caught literally THOUSANDS of bass on such a setup. You really cant go with less than medium action though...or it will snap like a twig under serious pressure. If youre going with a six footer I would look at an Ugly Stik, they are nearly indestructable and reasonably priced. Another fine option is the Fenwick line of rods. Either way...steer clear of 2 piece rods! That said, I prefer the 6'6" as the 'perfect' length spinning rod. I fish almost exclusively with spinning gear and highly recommend the Shimano Spirex series of reels (spooled up with 6/20 Spiderwire). You will absolutely not get a quality/durable rod and reel combo for $50. You can essentially double that amount as a starting point for a QUALITY set up. Anything less will simply be disposable and a headache in the long run.


----------



## jamesavp

My Dad lives in Georga, I fish lake Sinclare and Tobasaki out there. The water is usually stained to muddy. If you are going in the Fall you should stock up on Rattle traps or any of your favorite lipless crank baits. If it is winter here then its probably fall there. The fish will be schooling up on the creek channels and points near drop offs. Lipless cranks are great for the fall, you can cover tons of water and simulate the sounds of schooling shad with a rattle trap. I like Bill Lewis Rattle Traps b/c they are very reasonable in price and easy to throw. If you need two colors go with Black and Silver, and Chartuse or firetiger type of color/w red hooks. In Georga you will throw the Bright colors if the water is muddy. If you know what swims in the lake your going to fish you could match the hatch if you can. Also try fishing a finesse worm on a jig head and fish slow. ( worm color Watermelon, or Black and Blue. 4-6in worm. I like Zoom trick worms. Once you find the fish hit it with the shaky head (finesse worm) and fish slow. Lots of Fishing pressure on bass down there, so slow down your presentation.

Here are some of my favorite colors and brands I like. 2 are Rattletraps and 2 Rapalas. Rattle traps are louder and the Rapalas Have a tighter wobble. Both are effective, Let the Bass choose. In Georga water fish the Bright colors. 








This next pic is a shaky head, 1/4 oz head with a strike king finnese worm. I like Strike King b/c of the buoyancy of the worm. Put it near bassy areas and fish it slow, dont forget to shake it when in the strike zone.









Good luck and I hope You Catch lots.


----------



## jamesavp

I agree with Nick :wink: , go with a 6 in a half to 7 ft rod in the med to med heavy class. I like the backbone of the rod to punch through tough bass mouths, and you can move the bass to where you want them, remember that the bass are bigger down south. 

I think the rod is more important than the reel. Berkley makes a nice rod with reasonable prices then buy a reasonable reel that fits your hand nicely. For line I would go with 10 flurocarbon, berkley vanish or some other brand you like. The flurocarbon will help with the high fishing pressure of those southern lakes, flurocarbon is invisible to the fish. make sure your drag is set to a reasonable setting.

Good luck!


----------



## dfisher

I use to fish a lake in southern Michigan for largemouths and had real good luck with a St Croix 7' ultra-light spinning rod with a fast action. I had a large spooled, mid sized, Shimano reel on it and usually spooled 8lb Stren in the green color. 
The water in this lake was really clear and I think that the light, green colored line helped a lot. Small natural baits like 3 and 4 inch grubs in smoke, watermelon and such rigged on light heads, or 4" Razor Worms rigged on a jighead took a lot of largemouths in the 2-4 pound range. It was really fun on that light rod, and I even caught a northern of about 9 lbs on that rig too. For larger tubes, wacky worms, and traditional Texas rigs, I went to a medium actioned St Croix and 10 lb Stren in the green color. 
There were a lot of weeds in this lake, and with 1/16 or 1/32 oz. jig heads, the baits would float down and land on a weed and the bass would often pluck them right off the weed or be waiting when I popped them up off the weed. The secret to a good hook set with these baits and light rods is to use thin wire, finesse hooks. They pierce the mouth of a bass with just a quick sweep of the rod.
Another of my favorite ways to catch these bass was to dead stick them. I had an 8' Bass Pro live bait walleye rod and a little Shimano Spinning reel with 6 or 8 lb. test spooled. I'd take a light, 1/0 worm hook, usually an Owner strait shank, and rig a 4" worm on it Texas style. Then up the line about a foot or so, I'd put a smaller split shot or two. I can't remember the size, but they were probably about 1/32 oz. I'd cast this out and let it settle. Then take up the slack and just feel for a fish. If I felt a tug, a tick on the line, or the line started moving, the same sweeping hook set was applied. If I felt a weight on the line or wasn't sure, I'd put a little pressure on it and see if I could feel any movement that might be a fish. Sometimes, when they don't have to chase things, they can be very subtle and deliberate when they pick up a worm fished like this.

Hope this helps you out a little,
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## bmxfire37

pawn shops. i fish on the trail... and my brother tries to tag along, he got him a nice rod and a abu garcia reel at a pawn shop for $20....

then get you some bass pro shops 12 or 14 lb line.... some owner hooks... then a few packs of zoom lizzards, some split shot sinkers.

fact is bass will bite just about anything if you present it right.

when you get more money look up poe spinner baits, hand made one at a time, by mr poe himself. i know they have them at dixie marine in hamilton ohio. im sure other places. and Dee baits...a bass catching crank bait...hand crafted cigarette wrapper finished, hand painted hand balanced lipped crank baits...they run about $15 a piece, but i have about 30 of them...rocks, trees, grass mats...i only use them when money is on the line though

www.dbaits.com

( i like the shad color and the mustard color )


----------



## BrewerE

All I use is artifical Lizards. Mainly pumpkin seed and dark green... I use a really light bullet way and hooks. I usually rig it texas style. Shads are very good. You can also take the arms and legs off lizards and pull up and down slowly while in the water.


----------



## bmxfire37

i love my lizzards! i been down sizeing to the 5 inchers...better luck


----------

